# Can you skim & re-texture ceiling w/o damaging wall paint?



## Jared (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a client who would like us to skim, re-texture and repaint their entire ceiling, but without damaging or causing the need to repaint the walls.

Does anyone know of a method by which this would be possible?

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Fresco harmony would be perfect for this situation. Nick is usually on here once every couple days. Just hang tight I'm sure he will give you all the information you need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Skim first.

Then do a *skip trowel texture*.:thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG7HOJ-7pFw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ZO-u9oGfs

Then prime and paint. Totally doable to redo ceilings without damaging the walls.
I do it all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

What is so hard about that? Mask the walls off with blue tape along the ceiling edge and drape with plastic. It is done all of the time.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Skim first.
> 
> Then do a *skip trowel texture*.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


That is what we call a brocade. God awful texture. Skip trowel is much lighter with smaller openings.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> That is what we call a brocade. God awful texture.


Different regions have different names for texture.



endo_alley_revisited said:


> Skip trowel is much lighter with smaller openings.


Almost sounds like what we call knockdown.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Jared said:


> I have a client who would like us to skim, re-texture and repaint their entire ceiling, but without damaging or causing the need to repaint the walls.
> 
> Does anyone know of a method by which this would be possible?
> 
> Thanks


What's on the ceiling ?


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree with the tips here. If you want to isolate a surface mask it off. Fresco Harmony would be a great alternative to texturing and painting. There's a lot of great videos on our YouTube page and if you'd like to try some product just message me your address and I'll send you some information. Also check out our website for more information. 
www.frescoharmony.com 
https://youtu.be/2_6hHhTFTCE


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

Nick Harmon said:


> I agree with the tips here. If you want to isolate a surface mask it off. Fresco Harmony would be a great alternative to texturing and painting. There's a lot of great videos on our YouTube page and if you'd like to try some product just message me your address and I'll send you some information. Also check out our website for more information.
> www.frescoharmony.com
> https://youtu.be/2_6hHhTFTCE


Like the color thing, think someone in denmark has seen your work.

Colour mud + some kind of sealer covering 10 squaremeter costing 100$

People have started doing one wall in a room, not the entire room...

There are pictures in different magazines and so on.. :S
http://kabecopenhagen.dk/

I have never used their products, so dont much about it...


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Different regions have different names for texture.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost sounds like what we call knockdown.


Can't fool me. Those are amoebas under a 300 power microscope.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I like this knockdown better. Maybe I'll close up the pattern more in the future.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

pytlik86 said:


> Like the color thing, think someone in denmark has seen your work.
> 
> Colour mud + some kind of sealer covering 10 squaremeter costing 100$
> 
> ...


Glad to hear they've heard of us in Denmark. At the very least if you're covering up texture this two coat method works very well. You don't need the product if you're painting. We've covered thousand's of square feet this this two coat method. Be sure to check out some of the other videos on the YouTube page.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZZYYxxsVZo


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Mask walls hang polly porter cable 7800 the ceiling with 100 grit skim twice porter cable it with 180 sand angle with sponge quick light check to make sure you didnt miss something spray texture primer on and the what ever texture you would like orange peel nice and fine or a thin skip trowel knocked down or just a mud spray knock down or smooth even better


----------



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> What is so hard about that? Mask the walls off with blue tape along the ceiling edge and drape with plastic. It is done all of the time.


I use my normal blue tape with painters plastic on walls when spraying popcorn or paint, but I use white tape if I'm bring the cieling line down the tape like skimming edges that curve way up or troweling something thick. If you trim blue tape with a knife it leaves a little sliver of blue.

For really delicate wallpaper I use a low tack tape plus office staples.

I tape plastic to the wall below crown molding and mask seperately unless the top inch is a vertical surface or I'm only spraying a coat of paint. It can fall off crown during popcorning or between coats of paint. Also leave slack in the corners.


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Skim first


----------

